

An App Store Experiment Part 4 – Nearing 2M Downloads - appbot
http://stuartkhall.com/posts/an-app-store-experiment-part-4

======
noso
Really helpful blog, really good to see some numbers!

Just wondered what are your next plans for the app? Android?

~~~
appbot
Thanks! Yeah I have made the basic version for Android. Still a lot to
experiment with on iOS though :)

~~~
norcimo5
Will you eventually be able to post the numbers from Android market as well?
Just curious.

~~~
appbot
Yep! I plan on sharing everything I find. There is a mailing list on my site
if you want to keep track.

------
joshdance
Thanks Stuart. Love reading your updates.

~~~
appbot
Thanks!

